# Fort Morgan night fishing



## Surfcaster (Jul 22, 2011)

Panning on going to the bay side of the pass tonight to try and score a bull red or shark. Does anyone know of closer spots or if anyone has been having any luck on the bull reds lately?

Went to west bch pass this am. Fished the gulf side, should have been on the lagoon side. Nothing but bluefish in the surf.


----------

